# Wet kisses, Oh my.



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

I've been wondering why exactly Rats will lick you? Is it affection, Grooming?
Do your rats lick you?
When do your Rats lick you? 

yey wet kisses?


----------



## pwrliftinratties (Aug 24, 2008)

Mine lick me when I first come home...I stick my hand in the cage to say hi, and they sniff all over and lick and then sort of stand on my hand and stare at me.

And for the first time today, they both came to my shoulder when I told them to, without a treat! They learn so quickly, I just started training them two days ago! 

They also lick my hand after a shower, and of course if I've handled food. And one likes to give me 'french kisses' lol...he will stick his whole head in my mouth and lick my teeth


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Eek, do you know that they also eat their own poop, maybe just before they kiss you?


----------



## stephigigo (Jun 18, 2008)

My dear Peach will slobber over my hand if it's in her way. Lol, she's queen of the cage and she rules by affectionately washing all of the other rats (and hands) that she comes across. 

I tend to get a thorough grooming (nibbling and licking) from one or all of them whenever I've been away for a few days. lol, it's very sweet.


----------



## pwrliftinratties (Aug 24, 2008)

begoodtoanimals said:


> Eek, do you know that they also eat their own poop, maybe just before they kiss you?


Yea, but I'm not the only one who has a rodentist. :lol:


----------



## MadCatter (Aug 12, 2008)

pwrliftinratties: I'm right there with you on the french kisses part... guilty of the same thing with the birds at work, haha. "Will you give me a kiss?" I'll ask, and immediately, a little bird beak will gently nibble on my lip, or in some case, push right into my mouth for my teeth.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

begoodtoanimals said:


> Eek, do you know that they also eat their own poop, maybe just before they kiss you?


My rats don't eat their own poop. 





I get licks when I smell like food, haha.


----------



## Dexy (Aug 11, 2008)

My guys get really into licking my fingers when my hands are sweaty and dirty. As soon as I'm showered they have no interest!

Strange, unhygienic boys!

Dexy


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

phaidraft said:


> begoodtoanimals said:
> 
> 
> > Eek, do you know that they also eat their own poop, maybe just before they kiss you?
> ...


Sometimes they do actually...

Pilot will up and pull my mouth open if he thinks I'm eating, Forget taking food from my plate, it takes it out my mouth


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

Dexy said:


> My guys get really into licking my fingers when my hands are sweaty and dirty. As soon as I'm showered they have no interest!
> 
> Strange, unhygienic boys!
> 
> Dexy


they're just trying to help :lol:


----------



## pwrliftinratties (Aug 24, 2008)

MadCatter said:


> pwrliftinratties: I'm right there with you on the french kisses part... guilty of the same thing with the birds at work, haha. "Will you give me a kiss?" I'll ask, and immediately, a little bird beak will gently nibble on my lip, or in some case, push right into my mouth for my teeth.


Awwwe! I used to have a cockateil named Charlie...he'd cat-call at my mom and me and give kisses too hehe, what a charmer :lol: I figure, people let their dogs lick their mouths, and pretty much every dog eats its own poo, so rats are ok too


----------



## RampagingRodents (Dec 17, 2007)

My ratties lick me when I have sweaty hands too.

When I smell like food, they usually try to bite my finger off ^__^


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

RampagingRodents said:


> My ratties lick me when I have sweaty hands too.
> 
> When I smell like food, they usually try to bite my finger off ^__^


you can train them not to do that you know, lol


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

Oh seriously... eeew. :lol: The whole poo-eating thing had me nauseous.

Not the ratty-kisses, tho, I'd actually be honored if my rat trusted me enough to stick his head in my mouth.  :wink: 

One more week to Tom and Huck's arrival! 

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I have one that licks me all the time... the others lick me just when they feel like it/


----------



## RampagingRodents (Dec 17, 2007)

I got home from school today, and stuck my hands in the boys cage and they were like "YUMEE SWEAT! *lick*".

And I was like, yay sweat. How appetizing.


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

Marysmuse said:


> Oh seriously... eeew. :lol: The whole poo-eating thing had me nauseous.
> 
> Not the ratty-kisses, tho, I'd actually be honored if my rat trusted me enough to stick his head in my mouth.  :wink:
> 
> ...


I'm so exited for you Mary! do keep us updated!


----------



## k_petersen5 (Jan 26, 2008)

2 of my rats are lickers. Stubs will lick my hand everytime I get her out. She also likes to clean my nose! eek. Which I am not a big fan of, I don't understand the draw to licking inside someones nose. Once on my shoulder thats the first thing she goes for, I have to scrunch my nose to make her stop. 
Kiwi is more of a love nipper, she's neurotic, she'll zoom around my room nipping me from all sides. She's my rat mental case :roll:


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

k_petersen5 said:


> 2 of my rats are lickers. Stubs will lick my hand everytime I get her out. She also likes to clean my nose! eek. Which I am not a big fan of, I don't understand the draw to licking inside someones nose. Once on my shoulder thats the first thing she goes for, I have to scrunch my nose to make her stop.
> Kiwi is more of a love nipper, she's neurotic, she'll zoom around my room nipping me from all sides. She's my rat mental case :roll:


yum salty snotters. 

My babies love nip me when we hand wrestle .


----------

